
Show HN: Altruisto 3.0 – donate to charities when shopping online (for free) - kovsky
https://altruisto.com/?ref=hackernews
======
kovsky
Hey, hey

I have made a browser extension so that when you shop online you can donate
portion of the money you pay to charities. There are no extra costs for you,
the donation is fully covered by the shop.

There are over 1000 partner shops including etsy, aliexpress, ebay, microsoft.

The charities we support are research-backed and vetted by GiveWell and Animal
Charity Evaluators: Against Malaria Foundation, SCI Foundation, Give Directly,
Anima International.

It is written in Typescript/React and PHP/Symfony4. The source code is on
github:
[https://github.com/altruisto/altruisto](https://github.com/altruisto/altruisto)

